# Now I get it ....1st ride on a Colnago



## Cape Cod Dave (Jul 29, 2004)

I finally got on the road today for a shakedown ride on my Master Olympic. Aside from the LBS not tightening the cranks to the BB and misadjusting the front derailleur -- stuff I expected to have to shakeout during the maiden voyage -- the bike is fantastic.

This was my first ride on a Colnago. Couple quick observations. 
1. The thing handles like a Ferrari. Everything I've read and heard about Colnagos is true and then some. It eats curves. The spring in the steel is sweet. 
2. Moving from the drops to the brake hoods was amazing, I'd do a slight sit up and like magic the bike made the move, not me. My previous bike -- a beater Bianchi Strada -- was horrific in comparison.
3. High end -- 30 mph + -- not a chatter or shimmy.
4. The back-end felt a little fishy at times, but that's probably a tire pressure issue and some more adjustments.
5. My weight is much better balanced between the bars, the pedals, and the seat.
6. The bike wants me to ride "in front" of it; getting my weight off my butt and over the front hub made a big difference.

The bike is built up as follows:
64 cm Master Olympic Decor
Dura-ace headset and BB
Ultegra 175mm cranks and chainwheels
Campy Record front derailleur
Ultegra STIs
Ultegra rear derailleur
SRAM 9-speed cluster
Mavic Kysrium Elites with Michelin 23mm Pro Races
Specialized Pave seat post
Selle Italia Proflite gel saddle
Look pedals
The quill needs to be replaced -- Ebayed a new one from a RBR member.

Well, little more work to this afternoon, and then out for another shakedown ride. Thanks to all for suggestions on the quill, seatpost, and paint ding issues these past weeks.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

*Yes. They're good.*

Glad you like old Nag. Your points Nos. 5 and 6 are the ones that I think are the key to why the machines are so highly prized. More than any other bicycle I've ever ridden, the Colnago puts my body in the sweet spot, the place where optimum comfort, handling and power all seem to magically converge. I don't sit atop my Colnago. I meld with it. Think of Spiderman 2's Doc-Ock. Suddenly, a part of your body was made in Cambiago.


----------

